# Why You Shouldn't Count The Jason Kidd Trade A Failure Yet



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Dallas Mavericks have had a series of disappointing playoff loses in a row now. First it was the loss to the Miami Heat in the 2006 NBA Finals. Holding a 2-0 lead they lost it all when Dwayne Wade torched them the next 4 games. Second it was the first round loss to the Golden State Warriors in the 2007 playoffs.
> 
> Holding one of the best records in NBA history (67-15), they were the first one-seed to lose to an eight-seed in a best- of-7 playoff series. And third was the first round loss in the 2008 playoffs to the New Orleans Hornets. Despite being the lower seed many expected them to win because of the lack of playoff experience the New Orleans Hornets had.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/58977-why-you-shouldnt-count-the-jason-kidd-trade-a-failure-yet


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the trade absolutely was a failure and it was just an incredibly dumb move to make especially at the time they did it.

if they wanted to blow up the team in the offseason after their first round loss to golden state, it would have been understandable. and while dallas had been a mild disappointment up until the trade was made(where they then dropped to a big disappointment), i think that was to be expected. they had just proven the year before that the regular season means nothing so you can't expect them to come out and win 60+ games again. they should have either blown it up last offseason or given the team the playoffs to prove themselves and then made big moves this offseason if it didn't work out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm finding it hard to defend this in hindsight. 

At the time, I was for it because I felt we were just going through the motions...I thought we were demoralized after the Warriors loss and we had no shot against the best teams in the West. I figured this would give us a shot in the arm, but we gave up too much for him and it's appearing that it's all for naught.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't think the trade was a failure, we all felt like something needed to be done. Maybe not a trade, but somnething had to be done. It should have started with firing Avery Johnson and not trade away Devin Harris even though i don't miss him at all.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

29 games is a lot, that's almost two football seasons and in many other leagues that would be a full season. The problem isn't that they didn't have enough time to gel, Kidd just isn't good anymore. He is an average point guard at this point, still with some great assets, but those are overshadowed by major flaws like his inept shooting and scoring. 

I was against a trade when I first heard it, but there was no way not to do it after Devean George refused to be traded. It should have never happened, the only way to solidify this trade is if we can get something back in return for his expiring. Most importantly, this team needs a new direction.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't really think any of those reasons are valid reasons to defend the trade. The way I see it, if the Mavs win the Championship this year, it's not a fail. Until then, it is... and that means, it will more than likely remain a fail.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

its a monumental failure and it should never have been made. it was a knee-jerk reaction to the suns' trade for snaq. hopefully we get something for his expiring.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> I don't really think any of those reasons are valid reasons to defend the trade. The way I see it, if the Mavs win the Championship this year, it's not a fail. Until then, it is... and that means, it will more than likely remain a fail.


Exactly and this is why the entire situation is so frustrating. When you have been so close like we were, everything except for the championship has to be considered a failure with this group. Those expectations can't be matched anymore.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Exactly and this is why the entire situation is so frustrating. When you have been so close like we were, everything except for the championship has to be considered a failure with this group. Those expectations can't be matched anymore.


huh??? i would call it a success if they just make the playoffs this season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> huh??? i would call it a success if they just make the playoffs this season.


:rofl:


----------

